# The New Specialissima



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Has anyone been able to ride one or see one up close? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

That's my lottery bike.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

threebikes said:


> That's my lottery bike.


I can see why based on what I have heard thus far.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's some thoughts from the release party: http://youtu.be/08gVAFiKO_Y


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm a Bianchi man but NO WAY I'm putting credibility into the words of the "journalists" that were wined, dined and swaged the way they were at this event. Where can I test ride one for 30 or 40 miles?


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

I agree with vic. If Bianchi would send one to me for a few weeks testing
I would gladly post my unbiased opinion.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Groovy. It's great that the makers continue to push the envelope. But yeah, the promotional video is a bit of a laugh.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Mapei said:


> Groovy. It's great that the makers continue to push the envelope. But yeah, the promotional video is a bit of a laugh.


Oh I hear you all, I don't buy anything without a test ride, especially something this expensive. I just thought it was cool to see the bike in action, etc. It will not be easy to get one of these to test ride though according to the Bianchi dealer near me. 

One thing I do dig is that you can pretty much choose whatever color combination you like on this bike:

Bianchi Specialissima Tavolozza


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

If you want the opinion of regular folks like the rest of us, this might interest you:

Bianchi Specialissima - Weight Weenies


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> One thing I do dig is that you can pretty much choose whatever color combination you like on this bike


 A proper glossy Celeste Bianchi in there. Mi basta!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

kbwh said:


> A proper glossy Celeste Bianchi in there. Mi basta!


Lol, rosso e celeste per me....


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Nero, nero. Nero solomente. Tutte gli cognoscente nel RBR demandono nero. Celeste? Che Celeste?

Mi scusi per la mia Italiano horribile.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Mapei said:


> Nero, nero. Nero solomente. Tutte gli cognoscente nel RBR demandono nero. Celeste? Che Celeste?
> 
> Mi scusi per la mia Italiano horribile.


Ha!, but bikes with color are so purdy...


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

I wouldn't know what size to get without sitting on one.
I guess the same as my Intenso.


----------



## Vestica (Sep 11, 2012)

I have driven about 2000 km and I can say that the bike is the same as that described all sports journalists in all forums around the net: - Lightweight, rigid as a climber, so good for downhill.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

There MUST be something wrong with my screen calibration. 
Joking aside, that's an absolutely stunning bike, it's just med needing lots of Celeste in my life.

To those who say you'd need a test ride. Since the geo is the same as a Sempre you're down to subtleties that probably will not manifest themselves unless you hurl yourself down alpine passes all day on the rather crappy surfaces you find there.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

Are these frames made in Italy? I'm planning to pick up an Italian bike from a brand with some history and the Colnago C60 is at the top of my list but the modern weight & performance of the Specialissima has my attention.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

No, Bianchi production is Taiwan and China. Colnago famously makes the C60 in Italy. Sarto, Cipollini and some other smaller brands continue to make in Italy. If it has to be from the motherland, just due your research. Many posts about frames made in Asia and because they are painted, and put together in Italy they are badged "Made In". Has to due with value of production and the law. I am hardcore Bianchi, but there are more qualified people making carbon frames in Taiwan than in Italy. Not sexy or romantic, no vowels on the end of their name, but as long as the engineering and quality control is right it works.


----------

